# End of my road



## Traveler (Jan 25, 2018)

For 5 years I have had major problems with my bowels. If you have a weak stomach, stop reading now !  

I am now nearly house-bound due to an undiagnosed explosive diarrhea issue. I have been to 2 so-called G.I. specialists who have run all sorts of tests: Camera in both ends and i even swollowed a huge pill that was a camera and it took photos of my entire system. Results: Negative. Blood and stool samples:negative.  

I have lost control in public numerous times: In Sears, at the supermarket, on city buses and trollies and while walking down the street. From the time i'm aware that I need the bathroom until I lose control can be as little as 10 seconds. Sometimes I do not even make it to my own bathroom, 20 feet away.

I know this is going to be hard to believe but sometimes totally undigested food will pass through me in 2 hours. I know this because corn eaten at lunch will end up the toilet 2 hours later.

The drs. Have given me loperimide and cholestyramine. No help.

To be honest, the drs seem to take a non-chalant attitude. I went to a social worker at my clinic and asked her to find me a specialist dietician. The social worker said she could not help with that and I should talk to my pcp. He, however, has been putting me off re: Dietician.

I can't take any more and I feel I'm at the end of the road.


----------



## dpwspringer (Jan 25, 2018)

That's a tough problem and you have my sympathies. I suspect you have tried most everything you could think of but I'm going to ask anyway if you have used some organized procedure to test for food sensitivities? They ain't easy to do by any means but with your condition that might not seem like much of an issue. Most of us need some help with it, either specialized dietician like you mentioned or some book/procedure that gives you a reasonable chance to become your own specialized dietician. 

I didn't have problems on the scale you do but a few years back I used J.J. Virgins book, The Virgin Diet, after watching her presentation on TV. I found out some things that I have a problem with. Again, it ain't easy to do. You basically have to DRASTICALLY change your diet (to something that hopefully agrees with you) for a while until your symptoms go away... and that's a b___ to do. Once you get there... then each week you can add one type of food at a time that might be causing you problems back for a few days and see if the symptoms return.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 25, 2018)

That sounds like a Helluva way to have to live.  If you are "housebound" due to this, spend some time on the Internet searching for things like "Diarrhea Treatment".  I just took a look and there are dozens of sites...MayoClinic, WebMD, etc., that discuss this issue...perhaps you can find a clue that helps.  Personally, I am always a bit sceptical about things I've been told during the few times I've gone to the doctor over the years...and I Always do some research on my own to verify what they tell me, or research the symptoms before and after a doctor visit.  Doctors are just making a "best guess" in many cases, and the more information you can gather, the more likely you will find a solution.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 25, 2018)

I agree with Don, take your time and chase down the symptoms and the remedies one by one until you have followed up on each one with your PCP.

I would start with the simple things first.  It could be as simple as a bacteria or parasite that your PCP overlooked while trying to find a more exotic condition or treatment.

Good luck!


----------



## Traveler (Jan 25, 2018)

My most recent series of stool tests have not shown any bacteria over-growth or any parasites.  
I have tried a good quality probiotic but I did not see any improvement.
There are two different foods that SOMETIMES help.  Homemade applesauce or lots of pasta.
One food in particular brings on the most violent B.M.,  coleslaw. Obviously I avoid that food. I feel that it is a tip-off but I sure don't know what it says.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 25, 2018)

Are you losing weight? I had the same problem that went on for seven years. I went from doctor to doctor. Finally after passing out at home from weakness A doctor finally diagnosed my problem in the hospital . I have celiac disease. Which is not a food allergy it is an intolerance to gluten,there is a difference. This can only be diagnosed for sure with a biopsy of the small intestines. There are blood tests for this but not as accurate as a biopsy. It can be controlled with a gluten free diet. I have been symptom free for years. It is a complicated diet because they throw gluten in just about everything. Go to the celiac web site for foods that are allowed. This is one test you can try yourself. Go without gluten in your diet for at least two weeks. If you improve try adding back the foods you eliminated. You may have a corn or wheat allergy and not celiac disease. Corn does not digest well even in people without problems.


----------



## Traveler (Jan 25, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Are you losing weight? I had the same problem that went on for seven years. I went from doctor to doctor. Finally after passing out at home from weakness A doctor finally diagnosed my problem in the hospital . I have celiac disease. Which is not a food allergy it is an intolerance to gluten,there is a difference. This can only be diagnosed for sure with a biopsy of the small intestines. There are blood tests for this but not as accurate as a biopsy. It can be controlled with a gluten free diet. I have been symptom free for years. It is a complicated diet because they throw gluten in just about everything. Go to the celiac web site for foods that are allowed. This is one test you can try yourself. Go without gluten in your diet for at least two weeks. If you improve try adding back the foods you eliminated. You may have a corn or wheat allergy and not celiac disease. Corn does not digest well even in people without problems.



I was losing weight at a rate of 2 lb/week. That stopped when I began to double the amount of daily calories. I now eat 4,000 calories/day

Question: If I have a gluten sensitivity wouldn't pasta also be trigger ?


----------



## Traveler (Jan 25, 2018)

dpwspringer said:


> That's a tough problem and you have my sympathies. I suspect you have tried most everything you could think of but I'm going to ask anyway if you have used some organized procedure to test for food sensitivities? They ain't easy to do by any means but with your condition that might not seem like much of an issue. Most of us need some help with it, either specialized dietician like you mentioned or some book/procedure that gives you a reasonable chance to become your own specialized dietician.



I used to keep a food diary but I could not identify any food that looked like the cause.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 25, 2018)

Traveler, yes, pasta definitely could be a trigger. If you want pasta there are several gluten free pastas on the market. Corn and rice. I happen to like brown rice pasta. A bit more expensive than regular but well worth it. With a good sauce you can't tell the difference.Read the sauce labels! Some have fillers. If it says modified food starch beware. Most are saying gluten free or if the modified food starch is from corn or wheat. I wish you well.


----------



## dpwspringer (Jan 25, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I used to keep a food diary but I could identify any food that looked like the cause.


Keeping a food diary is good and necessary in your detective work. You just need to have an organized plan that helps you figure out if it is food sensitivities and if it is, which ones. IMO you need to become competent in coming up with a plan or work with someone who is.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 25, 2018)

Were you ever diagnosed with anything--such as IBS-D or Crohn's Disease?


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 25, 2018)

I agree, a strict food diary of EVERYTHING that goes in your mouth is in order, Traveler.    Personally I would move to a whole foods diet (no processed foods and very little seasoning) for a while to know exactly what I'm eating.   I suspect a food allergy of some kind, whether gluten or something else.  The only time I have had similar issues was right after my gall bladder was removed; if I ate anything greasy or fried it was Katy bar the door!!   

My sincere best wishes to you to get this figured out.   Be sure to drink plenty of water, you don't need to be dehydrated from the diarrhea.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 25, 2018)

My late sister in law had that problem (no,this is not what she died from,she died from sepsis,unrelated). A friend suggeste she try this powder. But her doctor said it wouldn`t work-although he could not come up with any kind of diagnosis. Finally she tried it,and it worked almost immediately. Then a friend from childhood with whom I reconnected on Facebook,told me that she had been housebound for 7 years with the same problem. I suggested it to her and she is now able to live life again. Previously,she was unable to leave the house without wearing a diaper. I think it could be worth a try!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 25, 2018)

Ooops,forgot the link!

https://www.verywell.com/cholestyramine-overview-1944663


----------



## Getyoung (Jan 25, 2018)

I agree that food sensitivity can definitely lead to the symptoms you have. Most doctors are just not trained to go further than the tests that they perform. A couple of things, dairy and gluten, in almost all literature are the most suspect foods for the guts and bowels to want to get rid of...and in most cases explosively. Many celiacs had your exact issue. I have worked with several that were housebound until they found the offending foods, in their case gluten, even a molecule. Sometimes probiotics can do wonders, but you have to take quite a bit more than what the bottle says, they are natural bacteria that your body is for sure missing. As well, you need to give your system a rest by going on a very "allergen free" diet, as was recommended earlier, like the virgin diet. 
A naturopath that is trained for these type of issues can get you started on the right track. That is kind of their thing, taking over when the traditional doctors have reached the end of their tests. They have very strict standards similar to traditional doctors.
It is a bit of work to self diagnose after you start reintroducing foods, but it will normally tell you what you are sensitive to.  
Don't give up! There is an answer!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 25, 2018)

I have the same problem if I eat dairy. It took a lot of work on my part but I finally realized I'm allergic to casein, the main protein in dairy. Doctors tend to misdiagnose and tell people they are lactose intolerant because most of them don't know the difference, and their patients go on being sick and wondering why. Variations on casein are in many products that are labeled non-dairy or dairy-free because casein gives food like Cool-Whip and non-dairy creamer a rich creamy mouth feel.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 25, 2018)

If you don't have any liver or kidney problems you can try the amino acid L-Glutamine, best in powder form.  I don't have any Irritable Bowel Syndrome with Diarrhea myself, so I have no personal experience, but I would definitely try some natural alternatives since the doctors have given you no relief.  Full article that may be helpful HERE.




> *L-Glutamine
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Traveler (Jan 25, 2018)

Seabreeze, in all my research I have never come across L-Glutamine. I am intrigued by your suggestion. I will go now to Amazon.com and put it in my cart. Thank you.


----------



## oldman (Jan 26, 2018)

I had a friend who died a few years back. He had Crohn's Disease. Your symptoms sound exactly what he went through. My friend, his wife and my wife and myself went out to eat one evening and right there in the restaurant he suddenly pushed back on his chair and took off running to the bathroom and I do mean running. He was gone for almost 15 minutes, so I thought that I better go check on him. When I went into the bathroom, I could see one person inside of one of the stalls. I called out to him and asked him if he was OK. He said that he was really ill and couldn't stop his bowels from moving. 

After another five minutes, he told me that he felt like he was going to pass out and his legs were shaking uncontrollably. I thought it best to call for an ambulance and when the paramedics arrived, they checked him out and said that they had to transport him to the hospital. He was very dehydrated and very ill. He kind of went into a coma like act, meaning that he would be awake for awhile and then go unconscious. 

Finally, the hospital staff was able to stabilize him. After that episode, he laid in the hospital for almost two weeks and was a very sick man. A few days later, he passed away. Scary stuff, if you ask me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 26, 2018)

I had extremely bad diahrea for about 10 mos.  I saw the GI doctors and had tests one after the other and they came up with nothing.  Had the colonoscopy and everything.  Finally, I was given the drug Flagyl (metronidazole) and after a few weeks the episodes quieted down and it was over.  It also didn't help that I have and had IBS but that wasn't what caused it.


----------



## dpwspringer (Jan 26, 2018)

Getyoung said:


> I agree that food sensitivity can definitely lead to the symptoms you have. Most doctors are just not trained to go further than the tests that they perform. A couple of things, *dairy and gluten*, in almost all literature are the most suspect foods for the guts and bowels to want to get rid of...and in most cases explosively. ...


Sugar is another one of those, along with the dairy and gluten like you mentioned, that the current literature warns against in a big way. Also any thing that is GMO is highly suspect. FWIW, two of the things that tripped me up (and continue to do so) when I self-tested for food sensitivities were MSG and high fructose corn syrup... but my problems/issues were minuscule compared to what Traveler is going through. 

Now I did develop some diarrhea issues when (after my testing) I was blending a lot as a regular breakfast. Best I could tell it was because I had started using nut meg daily in my morning smoothie and while some is good there is an accumulation issue with it... again this is just my best guess.


----------



## Traveler (Jan 26, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> I have the same problem if I eat dairy. It took a lot of work on my part but I finally realized I'm allergic to casein, the main protein in dairy. Doctors tend to misdiagnose and tell people they are lactose intolerant because most of them don't know the difference, and their patients go on being sick and wondering why. Variations on casein are in many products that are labeled non-dairy or dairy-free because casein gives food like Cool-Whip and non-dairy creamer a rich creamy mouth feel.



Smiling Jane, how did you discover that you had problem with casin. Was it some specific test ?


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jan 26, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Some common homeopathic medicines for treating diarrhea:[/FONT]

https://treatment.hpathy.com/homeo-medicine/homeopathy-diarrhea/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2018)

Traveler, you can also start using Metamucil (psyllium husks) today to help firm up your stools.  Walmart sells a less expensive brand called Equate, around $10 for a large container.  Start slow with it so your system gets used to it, maybe half the dose recommended on the label.  Be sure to drink plenty of water with it.

I've had an ongoing issue with internal and external hemorrhoids, and I keep some on hand to soften the stool when I need to, it really helps.  Depending on your condition, it can firm up a loose stool or soften a hard one.  I'd give it a try if I were you, and if you start taking the L-Glutamine, just take it at a different time than the Metamucil, like amino acid in the mornings, psyllium in the late afternoon.


----------



## Traveler (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you all for your thoughtful suggestions. I'll be trying them one at a time.


----------



## Traveler (Jan 29, 2018)

As of today I just finished 14 days without any artificial sweeteners.  Diet sodas, Splenda, etc. So, whatever the problem is. it is not that.

Question: Is it possible for someone to suddenly develop a gluten sensitivity after 66 years without a problem ?

PS: the supplements that posters have recommended are on their way from Amazon.


----------



## dpwspringer (Jan 29, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Question: Is it possible for someone to suddenly develop a gluten sensitivity after 66 years without a problem ?


I'm no expert but I think so. One thing I found when I self-tested for food sensitivities was that I seemed sensitive to a bunch of things that I later didn't seem to be sensitive to after I had eliminated what seems to have been the main problems for me-- MSG and high fructose corn syrup. I suspect that once you start having inflammation (or whatever you call the response to food sensitivities), then you become super-sensitive such that things that wouldn't normally be a problem are a problem. That said, what I am getting at is IMO food sensitivities are dynamic and they can change for one reason or another.


----------



## Traveler (Jan 29, 2018)

Dpwspringer,  You've got some excellent ideas there.  That bit about the inflammation makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 30, 2018)

Traveler, one of the very best remedies for diarrhea is Archway Coconut Macaroon cookies. They're so effective that everyone I know who has problems keeps a stock of them on hand. Two cookies a day is the recommended dosage.

You may think I'm joking, but I'm dead serious.

https://www.peoplespharmacy.com/2015/04/13/coconut-macaroon-cookies-defeat-diarrhea/


----------



## KingsX (Jan 30, 2018)

.

Has your doctor checked for parasites?  Have you been out of the country or in a warm water lake ?


Or,  there may be something in your regular diet that is affecting you.

For example,  greener underripe bananas help prevent diarrhea while ripe and overripe bananas help prevent constipation.

  Some people keep a food diary to help them figure out which food might be negatively affecting them.


Sometimes instead of eating one large meal,  breaking it up into spaced out smaller meals helps.


Eating more soluble fiber [which absorbs water during digestion] and reducing insoluble fiber might help

https://ibstreatmentcenter.com/ibs/why-traditional-treatments-dont-work/fiber

https://www.everydayhealth.com/ibs/soluble-vs-insoluble-fiber-for-ibs.aspx


Yogurt [or other probiotics] helps replace friendly bacteria [who aid digestion] into your digestive system.
This is especially important if you are taking medication that might be destroying the friendly bacteria.


Following a low FODMAP diet helps some people who have IBS-D [Irritable Bowel Syndrome with Diarrhea.]

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/fodmaps-101

https://www.webmd.com/ibs/guide/what-is-fodmap


Here's a larger list [sometimes lists will vary and what affects one person might not affect another]

https://www.ibsdiets.org/fodmap-diet/fodmap-food-list/


Smiling Jane mentioned coconut cookies.  Coconut  helps by absorbing water during digestion.
Aldi also sells a good-tasting coconut cookie.


----------



## KingsX (Jan 30, 2018)

.

I can identify with Traveler...

I first began to have a problem similar to IBS-D about two years before I retired.
Mornings were the worst. Many times I had problems getting to work on time.
I thought it might be related to stress [working single mom of a disabled child.]

After I retired,  the problem went away for many years.  After my son's sudden
unexpected death during a seizure,  the problem reappeared [again appearing
to be stress-related.]

.


----------



## Traveler (Jan 30, 2018)

I've had tests, tests, and more tests. All negative.
Problem started when I returned to the states. I had been living in the Philippines for 7 years, where I had a case of Heliobacter Pylori. Several G.I. doctors, since then, have claimed that I have no abnormal bacteria in my gut.  I have given up on doctors. They don't know the 1st thing about foods which may cause problems.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 30, 2018)

Traveler, have you been diagnosed with anemia, or pernicious anemia?  Take B-12 shots?


----------



## Traveler (Jan 30, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> Traveler, have you been diagnosed with anemia, or pernicious anemia?  Take B-12 shots?



Oh, Sweetie. There are so many things that the doctors have NOT done.  I am so incredibly frustrated with the whole lot of them. Short of grabbing a doctor, and shaking him, I don't know what else I can do. 
I tried, at the suggestion of a friend, to get what she called a "patient advocate". I went to the social worker dept at my clinic and she told me there was nothing she could do to help me. She said she never heard of a patient advocate. I have lost my will to fight it any longer.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 30, 2018)

[h=1]Clostridium Difficile, get checked for it, specifically.  A fecal transplant, from someone who is healthy, can cure it, overnight.  Do your own research.  Good luck![/h]


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 30, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Oh, Sweetie. There are so many things that the doctors have NOT done. I am so incredibly frustrated with the whole lot of them. Short of grabbing a doctor, and shaking him, I don't know what else I can do....


The reason I asked is there is some evidence that Vitamin B-12 deficiency can be a result of _H pylori_ infection.

_"Pernicious anemia and food B-12 malabsorption share several similarities, namely, an increasing prevalence with age, an association with types of chronic gastritis, and most recently, a link to Helicobacter pylori infection."

_Someone should have done a blood test along the way.  Adequate B-12 blood levels would probably rule that out.  Just a thought.  [I went 'round and 'round with doctors concerning my father and B-12 deficiency years ago.]

Don't give up, Traveler. :rose:

https://pernicious-anaemia-society.org/b12deficiencyandperniciousanaemia/ (Note: Atrophic Gastritis)
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamainternalmedicine/article-abstract/485298?redirect=true  (very technical )


----------



## Traveler (Jan 30, 2018)

I would think that there must be some doctor, somewhere in America, who can diagnose my problem. The ones I have been seeing don't REALLY care. I am so tired of literally begging for help. Yes, literally. The last time I saw my PCP, I grabbed his arm and said, "Please, I am begging you to help me." I get the feeling that they don't care about an old man.
There comes a time in everyone's life when it is not worth continuing the fight. I am close to that point.


----------



## Traveler (Jan 30, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> *Clostridium Difficile, get checked for it, specifically.  A fecal transplant, from someone who is healthy, can cure it, overnight.  Do your own research.  Good luck!*



My most recent stool/blood tests, Jan 14th, have turned up negative for C. Diff.


----------



## rgp (Jan 31, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I would think that there must be some doctor, somewhere in America, who can diagnose my problem. The ones I have been seeing don't REALLY care. I am so tired of literally begging for help. Yes, literally. The last time I saw my PCP, I grabbed his arm and said, "Please, I am begging you to help me." I get the feeling that they don't care about an old man.
> There comes a time in everyone's life when it is not worth continuing the fight. I am close to that point.




 I AM NOT defending the docs really....but IMO the pay system for them has taken the ability too care away. The care they give is so structured by the HMO's & such, that they can only do what is allowable by the guide lines they must follow. I have said it before, the days of Dr Welby are gone, long gone. Look how seldom we see a doc with "his" shingle hung out. Most of them are affiliated with some hospital group / university /  group practice. They really are no longer in "private practice" , they have become employees .

As such, you're right,...they don't care.

I believe that is why some / many, patients are seeking alternative care , alternative methods .

I have no words of wisdom, or advise to offer. I can only say I truly wish you good luck with it all, and encourage you to hang in there .


----------



## Roadwarrior (Jan 31, 2018)

Get off the 'processed' - sugar induced food merry-go-round.  Eat more complex carbs & fiber.  Daily BEANS!, sweet potatoes, oatmeal, buttered unsalted air popped popcorn were my salvation.  Get more natural sunlight & exercise (walking is mine).  Worked for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Question: Is it possible for someone to suddenly develop a gluten sensitivity after 66 years without a problem ?



Yes, I've read that people can become gluten sensitive or develop conditions like Celiac disease (which is related to gluten) in their senior years.



Traveler said:


> I have given up on doctors. They don't know the 1st thing about foods which may cause problems.



Traveler, please hang in there and never give up.  I understand that you found no help from regular doctors, but that's when you start to seek alternative remedies on your own, whether it's supplements or adjusting your daily nutrition sources.  I'm not an expert by far, but had had some good results taking supplements for years now.    I don't know if you actually have a gluten sensitivity or not, but I've read that people do feel better when eliminating it from their diets.  Here's a list of foods that may be helpful for you to figure this all out and possibly begin the healing so you can enjoy your life again.  Good luck, you have lots of support here.

  List of gluten rich foods HERE.

Gluten-Free foods HERE.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2018)

Have you been tested for and diagnosed with Celiac disease?
If not, you should be tested, not guessing.  

Good luck!


----------



## Traveler (Jan 31, 2018)

To the best of my knowledge, I have NOT been tested for celiac disease. At least no doctor has even mentioned such.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2018)

Traveler said:


> To the best of my knowledge, I have NOT been tested for celiac disease. At least no doctor has even mentioned such.



Please consider the test. You may be one of the 2 to 5 % of people who actually have it.


----------



## Traveler (Feb 1, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Please consider the test. You may be one of the 2 to 5 % of people who actually have it.



I will absolutely discuss it with my doctors. In the end, however, they have control of what tests are done. I have very little input.


----------



## rgp (Feb 1, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I will absolutely discuss it with my doctors. In the end, however, they have control of what tests are done. I have very little input.



 I believe, as long as it does not involve a drug...you can request a test at a lab...paid out of pocket. Some [of] the test aren't ridiculous in cost. I have heard as well that the cost is usually less when the lab knows the patient is paying ? 

A neighbor has [no] health insurance , he's not rich and has paid out of pocket for many of them. If it is VA related, then he catches a break.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 1, 2018)

Traveler, are you taking a good probiotic?  If not, please try that.

Also, sweeteners called "sugar alcohols" -- names that end in "-itol," like sorbitol, xylitol, etc., can cause something like what you are experiencing.  They did with me.  They are frequently found in so-called "healthy" foods in health food stores and are touted as less problematic than ordinary non-sugar sweeteners.  They are not.  I was getting sorbitol in sugar-free gum I was chewing, and it really wreaked havoc on my GI tract.

Also, when I was younger, I had a spell of almost exactly what you are experiencing, except that mine was coupled with nausea.  I was finally diagnosed with what they called back then "spastic colon"  which meant that instead of normal peristaltic action of the intestine to pass food along, my colon was going into a spasm every time I would try to eat, so the minute the food hit my stomach I'd have a violent reaction. 

They gave me a drug to slow down the colon and stop the spasms.  It worked wonderfully -- it was called* librax*, and there was another one whose name I cannot recall for nausea.  Anyway, turns out most of it was caused by stress (and of course the affliction itself causes a tremendous amount of stress).  Eventually I was able to be OK without the medicine, though I still have occasional flareups.  You should ask your doctor about this drug, if you haven't tried it already.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 1, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Traveler, are you taking a good probiotic?  If not, please try that.
> 
> Also, sweeteners called "sugar alcohols" -- names that end in "-itol," like sorbitol, xylitol, etc., can cause something like what you are experiencing.  They did with me.  They are frequently found in so-called "healthy" foods in health food stores and are touted as less problematic than ordinary non-sugar sweeteners.  They are not.  I was getting sorbitol in sugar-free gum I was chewing, and it really wreaked havoc on my GI tract.
> 
> ...



Interesting.   Your post made me recall that my ex-FIL also suffered with spastic colon.   He had to take meds and was on a very restricted diet.  

*Traveler*, don't you dare give up on trying to get this resolved!!   Start with a very bland whole foods diet and plenty of clear liquids and if that helps, slowly branch out to other "test foods."   Start taking a high-quality probiotic and let's fix this thing!


----------



## Traveler (Feb 1, 2018)

Yes, I was taking a good probiotic that I got from Amazon called "Wellness Series", 100 billion CFU/capsule. I took it for about a month but it had no effect at all. 

What ever the problem is, it is like looking for a needle in a haystack ---- blindfolded.  If a G.I. Dr could come up with a name for this illness, I could zero in on it. As it stands right now, all the doctors have been able to do is rule out certain things. 

Ruled out: no cancer, no parasites, no C. Diff, no H. Pylori, no bacterial over-growth.

Absolutely causes a violent reaction: coleslaw, French onion chip dip, New England clam chowder.

Occasionally HELPS: home-made apple sauce, pasta (but not always).

For 2 weeks I gave up artificial sweeteners. No change.

Right now, it is as if my stomach is communicating with my bowels. I eat a decent meal and within an hour, I have an emergency.

My PCP once told me I was very low on B vitamins. I took a Rx Multi-B for a month. No change.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 1, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Yes, I was taking a good probiotic that I got from Amazon called "Wellness Series", 100 billion CFU/capsule. I took it for about a month but it had no effect at all.
> 
> What ever the problem is, it is like looking for a needle in a haystack ---- blindfolded.  If a G.I. Dr could come up with a name for this illness, I could zero in on it. As it stands right now, all the doctors have been able to do is rule out certain things.
> 
> ...



Please ask your doctor if that librax might help you.  It was a lifesaver for me.  It is worth a try.  I googled it and it is still in use.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2018)

Traveler said:


> My PCP once told me I was very low on B vitamins. I took a Rx Multi-B for a month. No change.



I think there's a value to taking B vitamins for nerve health and energy, among other things, but I don't know if it would be directly related to your specific emergency condition.  I just looked up what I think you were prescribed and compared it to the B-50 complex I have on my shelf.  

I could see why there was no change, because the contents of that Multi-B are so limited.  I just wonder if a more complete formula by a good company that is bought from a health food store at around $10-$13 per 100 capsules, is much more expensive than you paid for your prescription.  None of my business, just curious.

I also have Source Naturals vitamin B-12 sublingual 1 mg tablets on hand for when I feel I may have been exposed to a cold virus, or feel a little sluggish.  I don't take them often, but I like to have them around.

What I think is in your Rx:  SOURCE

B1 = 100mg
B6 = 5mg
B12 = 50 mcg

What is in the one I use:  SOURCE

                      Supplement Facts
             Serving Size: 1 Capsule
             Servings per Container: 100

Amount Per Serving% Daily Value Thiamine (as Thiamine Mononitrate) (B-1)50 mg3,333% Riboflavin (B2)50 mg2,941% Niacin (as Niacinamide) (B3)50 mg250% Vitamin B6 (as Pyridoxine HCl)50 mg2,500% Folic Acid400 mcg100% Vitamin B12 (as Cyanocobalamin)50 mcg833% Biotin50 mcg17% Pantothenic Acid (as d-Calcium Pantothenate)50 mg500% PABA (Para-Aminobenzoic Acid)50 mg* Choline Bitartrate50 mg* Inositol50 mg* 
             *Daily value not established.


----------



## Traveler (Feb 1, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Please ask your doctor if that librax might help you.  It was a lifesaver for me.  It is worth a try.  I googled it and it is still in use.



I just googled Librax.  The cost is listed as $4,442 USD for 100 capsules.  OMG, is that possible ?


----------



## Don M. (Feb 1, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I just googled Librax.  The cost is listed as $4,442 USD for 100 capsules.  OMG, is that possible ?



Try this.....
https://www.goodrx.com/librax


----------



## slobee (Feb 2, 2018)

My DH had symptoms similar to you when he had Graves disease/hyper thyroid.  I've also heard that drinking Metamucil 2x day helped that problem.  Good luck!


----------



## Lara (Feb 2, 2018)

If you are eating ice-cream, you need to switch to homemade or Trader Joe's brand (their's is very heavy compared to the one's pumped with air). Breyer's, Turkey Hill, and other commercial brands are pumping 100% of the allowable air into their ice-cream now to make it look like you're getting more and it's causing explosive diarrhea in people. 

It happened to my mother in 2015 -16. I'm not saying that's the answer for you but is certainly something to consider removing from your diet to see if it helps you. Take care. I'll say a prayer.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 2, 2018)

You said : "causes a violent reaction: coleslaw, French onion chip dip, New England clam chowder."


Dairy= lactose intolerance= diarrhea 

Cole slaw is often thinned with milk, French onion dip is made with sour cream, New England style clam chowder loaded with milk or cream. I would start by eliminating all dairy, cheeses, ice-creams, pizza with cheese etc.

It's more rare than many people think, but get the Celiac Disease test before you assume it's gluten. Don't hop on the gluten-free advertising band-wagon before you know. (I saw a bag of celery labeled "Gluten Free" lol)

-My son's pediatrician said bananas help to prevent diarrhea. Have you found this to be so? (long time ago)
-You said homemade applesauce helps; I'm wondering if it's the fruit pectin in the apples.
-Do you have post-nasal drip or swallow a lot of phlegm?
-What about coffee; do you drink a lot of it? Does it bother you?
-Have you tried over- the - counter Lomotil?

Please find a doc who will further test you and either find the cause or prescribe and antidote. Food not staying in your body long enough is robbing you of needed nutrition.


[h=3][/h]


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 3, 2018)

Have you considered what I said in my post?  No one had an answer for what I had but that cured it.  Post #20


----------



## Traveler (Feb 5, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> You said : "causes a violent reaction: coleslaw, French onion chip dip, New England clam chowder."
> 
> 
> Dairy= lactose intolerance= diarrhea
> ...



I apologize for taking so long to get back to this thread. To be honest I just forgot.
Now, let me try to answer some questions.  
The coleslaw I make has no dairy in it. Not to be gross but coleslaw races thru me in 1 hr without even changing color. 
Bananas have, sometimes helped but no too often. 
 I seldom drink coffee. maybe 1 cup on Sunday morning. 
I do have post-nasal drip and I do swallow a lot of phlegm.  
I'm, unfortunately, all too aware about my body not getting enough nutrition. I have even fainted dead out several times. To keep any weight on, I must double up on my calories.
Lomotil, will work *if *I exceed the max daily amount.


----------



## Traveler (Feb 5, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> Have you considered what I said in my post?  No one had an answer for what I had but that cured it.  Post #20




Yes, Ruthanne, I will be talking to my PCP about Flagyl on the 14th


----------



## Traveler (Feb 5, 2018)

Lara said:


> If you are eating ice-cream, you need to switch to homemade or Trader Joe's brand (their's is very heavy compared to the one's pumped with air). Breyer's, Turkey Hill, and other commercial brands are pumping 100% of the allowable air into their ice-cream now to make it look like you're getting more and it's causing explosive diarrhea in people.
> 
> It happened to my mother in 2015 -16. I'm not saying that's the answer for you but is certainly something to consider removing from your diet to see if it helps you. Take care. I'll say a prayer.



I seldom eat ice cream due to being a type-2 diabetic. But I now have an excellent A1C.   5.8 last November.


----------



## dpwspringer (Feb 5, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I apologize for taking so long to get back to this thread. To be honest I just forgot.
> Now, let me try to answer some questions.
> The coleslaw I make has no dairy in it. Not to be gross but coleslaw races thru me in 1 hr without even changing color.
> Bananas have, sometimes helped but no too often.
> ...


That sounds real bad and I'm hesitant about bringing this up because I don't want to unnecessarily scare you, but that said, I'm wondering if your intestines are functional? An old friend of mine was in the hospital on her death bed expected to die any day and a doctor cut into her because the doctor felt she was a goner if she didn't. As I understand it the doctor found that her most of her intestines were dead(?) and she removed most all of them. She has one of those bags attached and of course all that is a big deal, but she is still with us almost a year later.


----------



## Traveler (Feb 5, 2018)

dpwspringer said:


> That sounds real bad and I'm hesitant about bringing this up because I don't want to unnecessarily scare you, but that said, I'm wondering if your intestines are functional? An old friend of mine was in the hospital on her death bed expected to die any day and a doctor cut into her because the doctor felt she was a goner if she didn't. As I understand it the doctor found that her most of her intestines were dead(?) and she removed most all of them. She has one of those bags attached and of course all that is a big deal, but she is still with us almost a year later.



Gee, I don't know. I'd assume that after all of the colonoscopy, endoscopy and "pill camera" the doctors would know and would tell me. Also, I think it was maybe 6-7 months ago I had to have my gall bladder removed due to gall stones. As far as the bag business goes I've long since decided that if that was ever necessary to have one , I'd pass on it. I just don't think I'd want to live like that. Ugh, just thinking about it creeps me out.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2018)

When you go to the doctor, ask him/her about the phlegm/mucous swallowing!

Are you supposed to be on a special diet since the gall bladder surgery?

You need to take vitamins and minerals to compensate. 

You're diabetic with a great number! Do you take Metformin? That's a known cause of diarrhea in some people.


----------



## Traveler (Feb 5, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> When you go to the doctor, ask him/her about the phlegm/mucous swallowing!
> 
> Are you supposed to be on a special diet since the gall bladder surgery?
> 
> ...




I'm off Metformin for the last 4-5 months.  No special diet recommended after gall bladder surgery.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 5, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I'm off Metformin for the last 4-5 months.  No special diet recommended after gall bladder surgery.



Hmmm, after my gall bladder surgery I was advised to steer clear of any oily, greasy or fried foods for several months.   If I ate any of that, or any Chinese food, there was an immediate "bathroom emergency," so I know that it took my body a while to adjust.   

But you said you have had this problem for several years and only recently had the GB surgery, so that probably isn't a factor.


----------



## Traveler (Feb 9, 2018)

My order of L-Glutamine has finally arrived from Amazon. Nothing else has worked, so I sure hope this does.  One thing I have decided on: To hell with the doctors. All they want to do is run expensive tests but NOT ONE of them has taken the time to sit down with me and discuss food as a possible cause of my problem.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2018)

Traveler said:


> My order of L-Glutamine has finally arrived from Amazon. Nothing else has worked, so I sure hope this does.  One thing I have decided on: To hell with the doctors. All they want to do is run expensive tests but NOT ONE of them has taken the time to sit down with me and discuss food as a possible cause of my problem.



Good luck with it Traveler, this site recommends starting out with 1/4 teaspoon daily.  Remember you can also do a Metamucil product daily also, just take it a couple of hours away from the Glutamine.



> L-glutamine is an amino acid that  restores and maintains normal functioning of the mucosal cells lining  the intestines. It also improves the structure of the intestines making  it especially useful in cases of diarrhea that involve damage to the  intestinal walls, including damage from chemotherapy or radiation.
> 
> Glutamine improves immune function and promotes a healthy gut barrier  which reduces the likelihood of infection by microbes. Glutamine aids  the absorption of water and sodium from the intestines back into the  body; this reduces the loss of water and electrolytes and firms the  stool.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lara (Feb 9, 2018)

Traveler said:


> ...To hell with the doctors. All they want to do is run expensive tests but NOT ONE of them has taken the time to sit down with me and discuss food as a possible cause of my problem.


Medical Schools never used to teach nutrition and fitness as a way to prevent and cure because, being that they're so effective, we wouldn't need as many doctors anymore, not to mention the pharmacies. That's starting to change a bit but not nearly enough.


----------



## rgp (Feb 9, 2018)

Lara said:


> Medical Schools never used to teach nutrition and fitness as a way to prevent and cure because, being that they're so effective, we wouldn't need as many doctors anymore, not to mention the pharmacies. That's starting to change a bit but not nearly enough.




 Talking with two physicians assistants [that specialize in, in-home care for the elderly] at a coffee shop one day...They both said damn near the exact thing.

The whole story would be a long one but...I was on a trip, it was an impromptu meeting...but man did I get an education from those two ladies.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Feb 10, 2018)

I wish you the best ,Traveler ....... I've had that explosive diar. a couple times and I can't imagine having it all the time. I hope you find some relief. SOON !


----------



## chic (Feb 13, 2018)

It sounds like IBS but surely a doctor would have diagnosed that? You did mention eating corn, which is something you may do well to avoid as it will loosen stools anyway. ( It does for me). And I've seen undigested corn kernels floating in the toilet bowl. Do you get that too?


----------



## happytime (Feb 18, 2018)

I feel your pain....I have a bag an sometimes it leaks, or it breaks ....even after emptying it it can fill up in a heart beat....my heart goes out to you an wish I had advice but I don't....there has to be some kind of Dr that can help you.....maybe get a colonosopy bag that way you won't have to worry quite as much.....I just try to be careful an keep an eye on it.....it's an alternative to what your going thru right now....give it alot of thought ,it's works....


----------



## happytime (Feb 18, 2018)

Don't judge till you have had one....a bag that is...it made my life bearable an I do most anything I want


----------



## Traveler (Feb 18, 2018)

chic said:


> It sounds like IBS but surely a doctor would have diagnosed that? You did mention eating corn, which is something you may do well to avoid as it will loosen stools anyway. ( It does for me). And I've seen undigested corn kernels floating in the toilet bowl. Do you get that too?





Yes, I do see undigested corn but the absolute worst is cole slaw.  2 hrs from plate to toilet and it does not even change color.  What ever is happening inside me it is getting worse.  I used to have one or two normal B.M.'s /month but I don't even get that any longer.

I have been taking the L-Glutamine (1/2 tsp/day).  Today I started taking 1 tsp/day. no impact yet.  ??????
This past week I talked my PCP into ordering a blood test for Celiac Disease (gluten problems). If it comes back positive then I will try to talk the doctor into doing a biopsy of my small and large intestines. That test definitely determines if a person has developed microscopic colitis.
If the test(s) are negative then at lest we can rule out gluten as the cause.

As far as IBS-D is concerned, all of my reading seems to indicate that is just a fancy name for "we have no clue what's wrong with you".
But, I could be misreading the info.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 18, 2018)

Traveler, i'm glad you are having the blood test for Celiac Disease. Once I was diagnosed it only took 2 weeks on a gluten free diet for me to feel better. I can't imagine why they didn't test for that earlier. Good luck to you.


----------



## chic (Feb 19, 2018)

Traveler said:


> My order of L-Glutamine has finally arrived from Amazon. Nothing else has worked, so I sure hope this does.  One thing I have decided on: To hell with the doctors. All they want to do is run expensive tests but NOT ONE of them has taken the time to sit down with me and discuss food as a possible cause of my problem.



I hope it works for you. Doctors never consider nutrition for help, but food is medicine for me. There's lots of info about it on Google and youtube. I hope you find a solution. Ginger tea can settle a stomach as can Peppermint. Once your stomach is soothed, maybe you'll be able to keep other foods inside you. How about eating poultry? White potatoes? I'd steer clear of fruits and veggies that will just run through your system. Maybe the Paleo diet would work for you?


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 19, 2018)

The only thing you can do yourself is some very basic simple things that might not even work. I would try extra B complex vitamins and drink a sports drink like gatorade through out the day(I've found them to constipate me if I drink too much) If nothing else they might help replace some lost or unabsorbed nutrients. Also many allergic type reactions are from an immune deficiency. B vitamins are critical because they include 'energy' vitamins and help absorb/metabolize food. 

Even if you eat something like popcorn it races through your system?


----------



## Traveler (Feb 19, 2018)

WhatInThe said:


> The only thing you can do yourself is some very basic simple things that might not even work. I would try extra B complex vitamins and drink a sports drink like gatorade through out the day(I've found them to constipate me if I drink too much) If nothing else they might help replace some lost or unabsorbed nutrients. Also many allergic type reactions are from an immune deficiency. B vitamins are critical because they include 'energy' vitamins and help absorb/metabolize food.
> 
> Even if you eat something like popcorn it races through your system?




I'm not  sure about popcorn because nothing I eat results in a normal B.M.   The closest 2 things that I can positively identify as a "slight help" is home-made apple sauce and bananas. Every thing else just results in non-stop diarrhea that is not much thicker than paint. 

I have tried and tried to get my PCP to refer me to a nutritionist who specializes in dealing with my kind of problem.  But he keeps putting me off. (the way my insurance is set up, a referral from my PCP is required before I can go to anyone else)


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 19, 2018)

"I have tried and tried to get my PCP to refer me to a nutritionist who specializes in dealing with my kind of problem. But he keeps putting me off. (the way my insurance is set up, a referral from my PCP is required before I can go to anyone else)"

I wonder if you could talk to a Nutritionist and have them ask your PCP for a referral? Is that ever possible?-I don`t know.


----------



## rgp (Feb 19, 2018)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> "I have tried and tried to get my PCP to refer me to a nutritionist who specializes in dealing with my kind of problem. But he keeps putting me off. (the way my insurance is set up, a referral from my PCP is required before I can go to anyone else)"
> 
> I wonder if you could talk to a Nutritionist and have them ask your PCP for a referral? Is that ever possible?-I don`t know.




  If it is not a ridiculous fee ? Perhaps just pay out of pocket ? Peace of mind & or improvement might be well worth the cost.

IMO perhaps PCP's are leery of such a referral for fear that they might actually help ? As such , drive patients away....could be said as protecting their bottom line...so-to-speak.


----------



## Traveler (Feb 20, 2018)

Good news.  For the first time in many months I have had a full day without the runs, and a normal B.M.   Something is beginning to work. Perhaps, hopefully, it is the L-Glutamine or the probiotics or the bananas or a dramatic reduction in DIET sodas and switching to iced tea with regular white sugar. Perhaps a combination of all 4.

Perhaps it is something I did not eat. Though I have no idea what that might be.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 20, 2018)

YAAAAAAY!!!! My guess would be the dramatic reduction in diet sodas. Some of those additives are pure poison for some people. And probiotics can`t hurt either....


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2018)

Good for you. Nobody needs soda anyway.


----------



## Traveler (Feb 20, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Good for you. Nobody needs soda anyway.




Oh, I agree that nobody needs sodas but I have been drinking Pepsi's since I was a teenager. I don't drink any alcohol so Pepsi is my drink of choice.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 20, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Good news.  For the first time in many months I have had a full day without the runs, and a normal B.M.   Something is beginning to work. Perhaps, hopefully, it is the L-Glutamine or the probiotics or the bananas or a dramatic reduction in DIET sodas and switching to iced tea with regular white sugar. Perhaps a combination of all 4.
> 
> Perhaps it is something I did not eat. Though I have no idea what that might be.



That's good to hear Traveler!  It's hard to pinpoint what is helping, but it's been around a week and a half since you started the Glutamine, so it just might be working.  Even if it isn't responsible for the normal BM, it's worth continuing because it's so healing to the GI tract.  You'll likely need a combination of things to remedy your condition, and it looks like you're on the right track!



> Research now shows that glutamine supplementation can safely  and effectively protect against and repair the damage caused by H.  pylori. Glutamine is the single most prescribed ulcer medication in Asia.
> 
> Glutamine  plays an important role in strengthening the lining if the gut. With  the many chemicals the human stomach is exposed to these days, there is a  good chance your gut may require some maintenance and repair. Gut health is necessary and essential for overall health and well being.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aputernut17 (Feb 20, 2018)

It sounds to me like you've got C diff my dh had that it takes a certain antibiotic to get rid of it, and now he takes a Probiotic every day just to be sure he has a healthy intestinal/bowel system, he got c diff from an antibiotic, that he never should have been prescribed, it killed all the healthy bacteria that is needed in the bowel system.
Anyway if you go 8/10 times a day and get stomach cramps and more, you may have this and it's contagious as well (the spores) often hit's folks in the hosp.
Read about it here:   https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/c-difficile/symptoms-causes/syc-20351691


----------



## James (Feb 20, 2018)

My wife has the same symptoms.  Has had every test there is, none of them remarkable or offering a clue so they've put her diagnosis down as IBS-D and it can be quite debilitating. If she needs to go somewhere she plans it a couple of days ahead.  Very little eating the day before, no eating the day of.  Then of course when she starts eating she'll get a severe flare up that could last a couple of days.  Most Meals usually within minutes of finishing she runs to the bathroom a couple of times at least.  

She hasn't been out to a restaurant in years, we don't travel, just going to get groceries can be a challenge for her.

She has tried every herbal, holistic remedy going with no results.  She's tried anti depressants that are an apparent off label use for it with no results and anti spasmodics again with no results.  There have been some new medications released for it but the side effects that she gets are just as bad, severe constipation.

So she makes the best of it.  We've adjusted our retirement and lifestyle for it.  Certainly not the best outcome but we're optimistic that something will eventually give her some relief.  The internet is great tool for researching.


----------



## Traveler (Feb 20, 2018)

Aputernut17, C. Diff has been ruled out. I did have it in the Philippines 10 years ago but it was cured.  I was tested 3 weeks ago for it and the test came back negative.

James, what med gave your wife constipation ? I'd dearly love to know because nothing has worked for me.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 22, 2018)

Traveler, maybe the artificial sweeteners in the diet sodas were setting  you off.  Some of them really set my guts off and it only takes the tiniest bit.  Another thing that has helped me is digestive enzymes.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Feb 22, 2018)

Do any of you take a good Probiotic, they are wonderful!


----------



## Traveler (Feb 27, 2018)

Something new is happening and it is not good.  Beginning about a week ago I began to have very minor abdominal pains. Each day since then the pain has increased. I can still handle the pain but it is increasingly stronger and if I push on my abdomen the pain is quite sharp. There is no specific location, it hurts where ever I push.
P.S. appendix and gall bladder have long since been removed, so it can not be either of those. I hate to go to the doctor and complain 'cause I don't want him to think I'm whining. Not sure what to do. maybe it will go away on it's own.


----------



## jujube (Feb 27, 2018)

Stay away from artificial sweeteners.  If you must have sweetened beverages, use just plain old sugar.  Why?  Because your body knows what to do with sugar; it doesn't know what to do with artificial sweeteners, so to put it simply, your body just says _oopsy-daisy_, let's get rid of this stuff ASAP!  

Same thing goes for the "artificial fats".  Body says "what the hell is this stuff????" and rejects it.  Unpleasantly.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Feb 27, 2018)

Have you had your Pancreas checked, I had pancreatitis and it is terrible and gave me my first ever hosp. stay for a week in my 70's never had been in the hosp. before this attack nor had a Dr., before this, talk about painful...  OMG! also found out you can actually die from this, I certainly never want to have this again. Plus not one Dr. had an answer as to what causes this, it simply happens to some people similar to the way some get appendicitis and many do not.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 27, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Something new is happening and it is not good.  Beginning about a week ago I began to have very minor abdominal pains. Each day since then the pain has increased. I can still handle the pain but it is increasingly stronger and if I push on my abdomen the pain is quite sharp. There is no specific location, it hurts where ever I push.
> P.S. appendix and gall bladder have long since been removed, so it can not be either of those. I hate to go to the doctor and complain 'cause I don't want him to think I'm whining. Not sure what to do. maybe it will go away on it's own.



Traveler, go to the doctor.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 27, 2018)

Traveler, please go to the doctor.


----------



## Traveler (Feb 27, 2018)

Aputernut17 said:


> Have you had your Pancreas checked, I had pancreatitis and it is terrible and gave me my first ever hosp. stay for a week in my 70's never had been in the hosp. before this attack nor had a Dr., before this, talk about painful...  OMG! also found out you can actually die from this, I certainly never want to have this again. Plus not one Dr. had an answer as to what causes this, it simply happens to some people similar to the way some get appendicitis and many do not.




I do not recall that the pancreas has ever been checked. I do have type-2 diabetes but it is very well controlled. When you had your episode, was the pain localized or was it all over the entire abdomen ?  My pain, is all over the abdomen, especial lower.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Something new is happening and it is not good.  Beginning about a week ago I began to have very minor abdominal pains. Each day since then the pain has increased. I can still handle the pain but it is increasingly stronger and if I push on my abdomen the pain is quite sharp. There is no specific location, it hurts where ever I push.
> P.S. appendix and gall bladder have long since been removed, so it can not be either of those. I hate to go to the doctor and complain 'cause I don't want him to think I'm whining. Not sure what to do. maybe it will go away on it's own.



I agree with the others, it's best to go and get checked out by the doctor and don't worry about his thinking you're whining, it's their job to listen to all concerns, that's what they get paid for.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 27, 2018)

Ditto!


----------



## rgp (Feb 27, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Traveler, go to the doctor.



 I concur !


----------



## Traveler (Feb 27, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree with the others, it's best to go and get checked out by the doctor and don't worry about his thinking you're whining, it's their job to listen to all concerns, that's what they get paid for.




I contacted the doctor. He is referring me to *ANOTHER *G.I. "specialist".  I don't have much hope that he will do anything for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I contacted the doctor. He is referring me to *ANOTHER *G.I. "specialist".  I don't have much hope that he will do anything for me.



You're having a new pain and you already said it's not good.  Listen to your body and instincts and see whichever doctor you need to as soon as possible. That's my suggestion anyway, hope you're okay, but pain is never a good sign.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 27, 2018)

Traveler, why are you ingesting 4,000 calories each day?!


----------



## Don M. (Feb 27, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I contacted the doctor. He is referring me to *ANOTHER *G.I. "specialist".  I don't have much hope that he will do anything for me.



Have you had an MRI and/or Cat Scan?  I'm somewhat a fan of watching these doctor shows on the Discovery Life and TLC channels, and am amazed at the number of people with ongoing issues that the doctors can't seem to diagnose...Until they perform a complete scan.  These scans often show hard to diagnose internal growths, and even Parasites that are destroying the person's health.  These scan technologies have improved substantially in recent years, and are far more reliable than a doctors "best guess".


----------



## Traveler (Feb 28, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Traveler, why are you ingesting 4,000 calories each day?!



Because if I don't consume that many calories I will waste away to nothing. On any "normal" diet, I was losing 2 - 3 lbs/week. 



Don M. said:


> Have you had an MRI and/or Cat Scan?  I'm somewhat a fan of watching these doctor shows on the Discovery Life and TLC channels, and am amazed at the number of people with ongoing issues that the doctors can't seem to diagnose...Until they perform a complete scan.  These scans often show hard to diagnose internal growths, and even Parasites that are destroying the person's health.  These scan technologies have improved substantially in recent years, and are far more reliable than a doctors "best guess".




Honestly, I just don't remember if I had a MRI for the bowels. I think I had one just prior to the removal of my gall bladder but that was for "stones". I know I've had 3 invasive tests: endoscopy into stomach, colonoscopy, and I had to swallow a huge horse pill that was actually a camera which took photos of my entire system (special electronic belt was attached until I passed that big pill. )

I've had a dozen of more blood tests, numerous stool sample tests. Everything always comes back negative. 

Truly, I'm beginning to think my system is just plain worn-out. One thing is for sure, I'm tired of fighting it.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Feb 28, 2018)

The Pancreas is a flat organ which is behind the stomach, pain feels like stomach but is actually the pancreas, my pain was high stomach area but at times felt like all over and before I went to an emergency clinic (it was a weekend) I could barely stand, walk or keep anything down even water.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2018)

Just go to the doc and don't forget to mention the post nasal drip and the large amounts of mucous you are swallowing.


----------



## dpwspringer (May 22, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> *Clostridium Difficile, get checked for it, specifically.  A fecal transplant, from someone who is healthy, can cure it, overnight.  Do your own research.  Good luck!*


I just watched a program called NOVA Wonders- What's Living In You (5/2/18) S1 E2 using my On Demand feature on my Comcast cable. It's a fascinating program. Towards the end they had someone that took poop pills that did exactly what you mention for some serious diarrhea problem.


----------

